# Supplements on sale in Tesco



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Just to let you all know...wen to Tesco today and they are selling all their Maximuscle and SciMx supplements on sale. For the 908g of SciMx it is £18. Promax cr&p £14.40. If any of you like this it may be worth a visit. All the SciMx range is on sale with most of the Maximuscle.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

..ooops the SciMx I was refering to was the 100% Whey Protein.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

All tesco stores?


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Not sure the one I go to is in Tremorfa, Cardiff.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Tesco Direct in Bristol is selling some of the SciMx stuff too, I think the 500g tub of 100% Creatine is £23.... that's all I could remember, but some of the stuff was on offer.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yup we've got it up here also. Bloody pricey!!!

Geo


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx...that means i can always go down to the local tesco 24hr store near me and get some protein should i run out and my new delivery hasnt arrived yet...thats cool! :thumb:


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I also saw supplements for sale in Asda near me (St Helens) I only had a quick gander cos I have got plenty in supply at moment they were near all the Slimfast stuff that my missus takes..she has one of the shakes first thing in the morning...

I know they had Maximuscle but they did have other brands will let you know next time I look.....


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## squats (Aug 27, 2008)

Tesco in Bournemouth is selling Sci Mix protein for £25.... I shall move North!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

great news in case of emergency!


----------



## chrisssy (Oct 25, 2008)

ye i have seen supplements sold in tesco too they dont sell it in our tesco 24hr but the tesco direct they do, so maybe just the tesco direct's they sell it in. they also sell the rubber plate weights 5kg for £5.50 and 2kg for £2.20 i bought a few last week


----------



## MJVP (Nov 10, 2008)

nutri centre in Bournemouth is ok u get 20% discount if u show your gym card


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

Sci-MX is being stocked in the larger Tesco stores up and down the country. More brand awareness can only be a good thing, it did wonders for Maximuscle with Tesco and Argos on board!

Our local Tesco only has 100% Whey sachets that sell for ...wait for it...£1.99 each!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GotWhey said:


> Sci-MX is being stocked in the larger Tesco stores up and down the country. More brand awareness can only be a good thing,* it did wonders for Maximuscle with Tesco and Argos on board!*
> 
> Our local Tesco only has 100% Whey sachets that sell for ...wait for it...£1.99 each!!


oh god i dont even know if i want to answer this.... but i gotta.....

Its sh1t.

Why the hell would you want to buy your supplements in Argos anyway...

Please please understand that maximuscle is overpriced, over hyped, over marketed sh1te. Be honest..... when was the last time anyone bought a truely quality product of any sort in Argos.....?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

And you know what else? On the subject of advertising products......

Think of the most prestigious cars you know.... ferrari, lamborghini, aston martin etc......

Now, when was the last time you saw an advert for these cars?

Never.

When was the last time you saw a MaxiMuscle advert??

I rest my case............


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Please please understand that maximuscle is overpriced, over hyped, over marketed sh1te


And its rank!

My brother has some chocolate stuff here, i had a shake of it and reached!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> oh god i dont even know if i want to answer this.... but i gotta.....
> 
> Its sh1t.
> 
> ...


My ipod's fine


----------

